# Mit phpmyadmin Tabellenfelder Reihenfolge ändern



## xtraMen (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich stehe vor einem Problem.
Ich muss eine SQL DUMP in eine DB importieren.
Eigentlich gar kein Problem.

jedoch müsste ich die Reihenfolge von 2 Spalten ändern ohne dabei den Inhalt zu verlieren.
Und zwar in der zu importierenden Sicherung.

Die Reihenfolge: cat_id, adress_id...

müsste man grade vertauschen.

Hat da jemand einen Tip.

Gibt es vielleicht ein anderes Tool wie phpmyadmin mit dem man das managen kann.

Gruss


----------



## Jörg Rißmann (13. Mai 2005)

du könntest via Texteditor vollständige inserts daraus machen und dann mit suchen&ersetzen -Tools die Strings der Feldnamen vertauschen.


----------



## xtraMen (13. Mai 2005)

DAnke habe eine Lösung gefunden.

Ich hab mir per phpmyadmin csv Dateien erstellt.
Diese lassen sich in Excel wunderbar bearbeiten.

Gruss


----------



## xtraMen (13. Mai 2005)

Tja war wohl zu voreilig.

Man kann ja per phpmyadmin gar keine CSV Importieren soweit ich sehe.
Mhhh komisch.


----------



## Jörg Rißmann (13. Mai 2005)

csv zu txt
txt zu sql

is auch noch ne variante


----------



## xtraMen (13. Mai 2005)

ok klar.
Wie aber importiere ich diese wieder.

Ich finde in phpmyadmin nur den Import mit SQL Dateien, oder bin ich blind ?.

Gruss


----------



## Jörg Rißmann (13. Mai 2005)

Ceraph hat gesagt.:
			
		

> csv zu txt
> txt zu sql


Wer lesen kann, is klar im Vorteil!


----------



## xtraMen (13. Mai 2005)

Mhhh.

Sorry wenn ich mich so s..blöd anstelle aber wie konvertiere ich eine csv formatierte txt datei ins sql format.

DAnke Dir für deine Mühe.


----------



## Jörg Rißmann (13. Mai 2005)

Kein Problem, ich lieb den Spruch halt 

markiere in der csv den text, erstelle eine neue .txt-datei, füge es ein.
dann ersetzte die Teile, das gültige sql-query daraus entstehen.
speichern unter blabla.sql
importieren.

das war jetzt die kurzform, ich hab WE 
Viel Spaß

EDIT: Ach ja, Windows, markiere UND kopiere den text


----------

